# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Ошибка при обновлении конфигурации 1с 8.3 БУХ

## Peresvett

Пожалуйста помогите, не могу обновить конфигурацию.Скрин1.pngСкрин2.png

----------


## Konor18

> Пожалуйста помогите, не могу обновить конфигурацию.Скрин1.pngСкрин2.png


Перед обновлением нужно копию делать - это сначала :)
Протестируйте базу на ошибки перед обновлением, вероятно, она уже с багами.

----------


## iLexy

> Пожалуйста помогите, не могу обновить конфигурацию.Скрин1.pngСкрин2.png


На обоих скринах 1С ругается на файл журнала регистрации 1cv8.lgd.
файл .lgd - это ЖР в формате SQLite
Можно конвертировать из lgd в последовательный формат lgf.



После конвертации в последовательный формат можно будет настроить "нарезку" ЖР по периодам, вплоть до часа. 



Если конвертация и "нарезка" не поможет, то можно файл скопировать в другое место, а папку очистить, новый ЖР будет создан автоматически. Подробнее можно глянуть тут.

----------


## Konor18

> На обоих скринах 1С ругается на файл журнала регистрации 1cv8.lgd.
> файл .lgd - это ЖР в формате SQLite
> Можно конвертировать из lgd в последовательный формат lgf.
> 
> 
> 
> После конвертации в последовательный формат можно будет настроить "нарезку" ЖР по периодам, вплоть до часа. 
> 
> 
> ...


я бы удалил его на...совсем :) или скопируйте куда-либо, новый журнал автоматом должен создаться

----------


## Peresvett

Спасибо, я попробую, но я не программист, просто бухгалтер, поэтому если не получиться - можно вас помучить подробностями?

----------


## Peresvett

При входе в журнал регистрации сразу вылетела ошибка. Что делать дальше?Скрин3.png

----------


## Peresvett

И через конфигуратор тоже.Скрин4.png

----------


## Konor18

> При входе в журнал регистрации сразу вылетела ошибка. Что делать дальше?Скрин3.png


Удалить журнал регистрации ... и 1С заодно (здесь должен быть смайлик с улыбкой)
Вы бухгалтер, пока не сломали базу окончательно - ищите спеца на эту задачу.

----------


## iLexy

> При входе в журнал регистрации сразу вылетела ошибка. Что делать дальше?Скрин3.png


В каталоге с вашей базой найдите подкаталог 1Cv8Log и удалите все содержимое обычным проводником Windows.
На всякий случай перед удалением можете этот каталог перед очисткой куда-нибудь скопировать.

----------


## Peresvett

Все сделала, но теперь при обновлении такая ошибкаСкрин6.pngСкрин7.png

----------


## iLexy

> Все сделала, но теперь при обновлении такая ошибкаВложение 2559Вложение 2560


А это уже совсем другая история. 
С какого релиза на какой обновляетесь и как именно?

----------


## lekhaplaton

Все тушите свет кина не будет. С таким сталкивался, по стоимости смогу в личке соорентировать.

----------


## lekhaplaton

> А это уже совсем другая история. 
> С какого релиза на какой обновляетесь и как именно?


Прыгнули а платформу скорее не смотрели, и ещё ругается на юзера и на фон задания. Нужно разбирать индивидуально.

----------


## Peresvett

С релиза 3.0.75.93 на 3.0.75.100 через конфигуратор

----------


## Peresvett

С платформой все в порядке, на этом же компе стоит другая база и обновляется без проблем, а с этой ошибка

----------


## iLexy

> С платформой все в порядке, на этом же компе стоит другая база и обновляется без проблем, а с этой ошибка


Не аргумент. Во второй базе вполне могут быть свои проблемы совместимости с платформой, которые в первой базе не всплыли. Не раз сталкивалась со случаями, когда на одном и том же ПК одна база обновляется нормально, а другая не хочет. Запускаешь проблемную базу на платформе версии пониже и обновление проходит нормально.
Но в вашем случае скорее всего проблема действительно не в этом.
Советую восстановить архивную копию до обновления, прогнать ТИИ и chdbfl, потом попробовать повторить обновление.

----------


## iLexy

> С релиза 3.0.75.93 на 3.0.75.100 через конфигуратор


Как именно обновляли, через "Поддержка" > "Обновить конфигурацию" или через "Сравнить, объединить..." ?

----------


## 4AuHuK

Несколько лет назад сталкивался с похожей ошибкой при обновлении. Тогда ТиИ ничего не нашло и внешней утилитой пробежался - тоже ошибок не было. Платформу обновить желательно в любом случае. Вот здесь есть схожая ошибка:
http://forum-1c.ru/index.php?topic=62611.0

Мне в моем случае пришлось почистить несколько РС.

Скопируйте здесь текст из "Техническая информация о результатах обновления" когда выходит ошибка.

----------

Peresvett (18.09.2020)

----------


## Peresvett

4AHuK, спасибо Вам огромное, огромное, огромное. Все заработало. Еще раз от всей души СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

